# How are we doing? (10 m old in training)



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is a video of some of the things we have been working on perfecting. I know sometimes she gets a few inches off (trainer error I'm sure) but I'm so proud of how she is turning out. She is the greatest dog I have ever been privileged to work with. Anyone have any comments? I'd love some criticism. I know to the common dog owner she amazes them, I here it all the time... but I want to hear from the pros who can pick it apart, and actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work, I'm no pro and perhaps it's not necessary for what you're training, but what about adding a finish or front to those recalls?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

She looks like a lovely dog. 

Would not be doing the weave piles or jumping her at that age. Too young. 

Maybe I misunderstood, is she in trying to be your service dog? 

Either way you have done a very nice job with her.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> She looks like a lovely dog.
> 
> Would not be doing the weave piles or jumping her at that age. Too young.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes, She is my task trained service dog. Completed public access training, and just now trying to make sure everything looks neat and tidy with off leash and long recalls. She will not leave her place no matter what... she's even been stepped on, poor girl. I just want to refine it to be sure she is as good as she can be. I really don't know what else to do, she loves learning things so much I'm afraid I will run out of things to teach!


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Nice work, I'm no pro and perhaps it's not necessary for what you're training, but what about adding a finish or front to those recalls?



Since then I have been working on a nice finish. I'm just running out of ideas for her!! She's so smart and loves to communicate and learn new things. I've never had a problem like this with any other breed.... Oh the wonderful gsd!!! They are the greatest


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Mishka&Milo said:


> Thank you. Yes, She is my task trained service dog. Completed public access training, and just now trying to make sure everything looks neat and tidy with off leash and long recalls. She will not leave her place no matter what... she's even been stepped on, poor girl. I just want to refine it to be sure she is as good as she can be. I really don't know what else to do, she loves learning things so much I'm afraid I will run out of things to teach!



Has she learned her service dog tasks? That's what I would be teaching and perfecting now.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Has she learned her service dog tasks? That's what I would be teaching and perfecting now.



Those were perfected long ago, prior to public access training being completed due to the nature and necessity of her tasks I chose to have those be concrete first.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are doing a great job and if I were you I'd start adding 'tricks' to your training.

Amazing ideas in ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html and seeing your relationship I'm thinking you'll start banging thru them!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dog looks fantastic.

I work with Cruz in a similar way. Down/stays etc. We work a lot at distance too. He is not or could not be a service dog. 

But great work!


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You are doing a great job and if I were you I'd start adding 'tricks' to your training.
> 
> Amazing ideas in ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ick-least-important-part-teaching-tricks.html and seeing your relationship I'm thinking you'll start banging thru them!



Thanks for the link. Those all look like great fun!


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> Dog looks fantastic.
> 
> I work with Cruz in a similar way. Down/stays etc. We work a lot at distance too. He is not or could not be a service dog.
> 
> But great work!



Thank you! Distance work is my favorite. Congratulations on having a dog that listens to you so well!!


----------

